# Backpacking in the Smokies (Pics)



## RMelton (Feb 26, 2013)

Make a weekend run up to the Smokies. Started at Alum Cave Trail and New Found Gap Rd. Took Alum Cave up to Mt. Leconte Shelter on Friday. Took the Blvd trail over to Ice Water Springs on Saturday. Made a quick run up to Charlies Bunion Saturday afternoon. Decided to pack it up and hike out to New Found Gap in the dark on Saturday night. (one of our party froze on Friday night). The views from Charlies Bunion have to be the best in the park. The night hike was fun too.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 26, 2013)

GREAT pictures.  It's been over almost 13 years since I have backpacked on the AT & in the Smokey's.   Makes an old man wish he was 13 years younger.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool pics! Hard to believe Charlie's Bunion used to be covered with soil and trees like the rest of the peaks around there until it all washed off in a big cloudburst in the early 1900's.


----------



## ripsaw (Feb 26, 2013)

*miss those days too headshot*

I have the same picture circa 1976. Car camping on the Chattooga this weekend. Let's catch some trout.


----------



## base3448 (Jun 30, 2013)

Where is the first picture from, Location???? Awesome would love to go there.  PM me if you can


----------



## ospreydog (Jul 3, 2013)

*Newfound Gap to I40*

We did this the first week in March. I have hiked the A.T. since I was a kid but never hiked in snow like this. It wasn't to bad from Newfound Gap to Icewater springs shelter but after that it got tough for the next three days.


----------

